
Charlie Munger warns about American finance - Amorymeltzer
http://uk.businessinsider.com/charlie-munger-warns-about-american-finance-2016-4?r=US&IR=T
======
draw_down
Maybe it's functioning just as it should (to be clear, I mean this in the
sense that is even more pessimistic than Munger's outlook). The responsibility
of the stewards of capital is to ensure the capital keeps turning over.
Calling it "gambling" is just a scarier way to say the same thing.

------
a_small_island
Sure, he already got his.

